# Imado



## maddie (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi,

Am looking for some information regarding Imado watches, on their history and any watch models they had. Does anyone knows where I can these infor? Really appreciate if someone can shed some light.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi maddie

and welcome to the forum, i have an old (70's) imado, it's a very heavy/chunky stainless steel cased/bracelet watch.

movement is an AS 2068, which from memory is quiet a nice high(ish) beat hacking movement.

as for their history,i'm afraid i can't help you there.

overall, the one i have seems to be very good quality.

once again welcome,and i'm sure that some of the brainy folk on this forum will be able to help.

regards, john.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think that Imado were/are just a brand mane that was used by an import company rather than a makers name.

Imado is registered at this address, they may be able to help with the companies history. :

Imado Watch Company limited

STELUX HOUSE

FIRST AVENUE

BURTON ON TRENT

STAFFORDSHIRE

DE14 2WH

Tel: 01283 504900


----------



## maddie (Jul 19, 2005)

hi john,

do you have a picture of your imado?







any idea how many models do they have? i've a automatic one. other than "imado", "automatic", "T swiss" and "Made T" on the face of the watch, i'm clueless of the model of this watch.


----------



## maddie (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Roy,

Thanks for the information. Mmm..besides writing in to the company, any idea if they have a website/email or are they still in business?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think they are still in business but no website.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I think that Imado were/are just a brand mane that was used by an import company rather than a makers name.
> 
> Imado is registered at this address, they may be able to help with the companies history. :
> 
> ...


Roy do you know if this is a British or foreign company?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi again maddie

i think you'll find roy is right as the one i have is an AS ebauche not an inhouse movement.

i will try to photograph mine and see if my son will email it to you cos i don't know how to.

btw, i'm not very good at photography either, but i will try for a good shot tho'

regards,john.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

With regard to Imado, I have just purchased quite a smart round faced Imado quartz watch with a Myota movement, and it can't be very old, so I suspect that Imado branded watches are still being produced. The round case is gold plated and the face is plain white without a calendar function. The case is "stepped" in a rounded fashion at the front and quite wide, so this could be classsed as a unisex watch. Actualy it is quite nice and there is a proper notch in the case itself at the back so that the caseback can be easily removed for replacing the battery.

I know that the original question posed by maddie was back in 2005, but you never know, she might still be looking at this topic.


----------



## aaenriquez (Sep 9, 2017)

I just acquired an Imado with a ESA 9162 Tuning Fork movement which is rusty and doesn't work but as soon as I get another ESA9162 to transplant I'll let you know, As for the history of the company that I'm still working on.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

A confusing picture with this company.. It appears they ceased trading in 2010 (struck off). It appears the initial directors (beyond start up in 1962) were British, but post 2006, the sole director was a MR CHUNG PO WONG,and his likely wife was the Co. Secretary.

Edit - just realised I have answered a query from 2005 - doh!


----------



## debby (3 mo ago)

I worked at stelux clewley/belova in Lichfield in the 90's. We used to supply imado watches to littlewoods catalogue


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

debby said:


> I worked at stelux clewley/belova in Lichfield in the 90's. We used to supply imado watches to littlewoods catalogue


 That's very interesting, at least to me. I have a small collection of Talis watches, which were sold from various Great Universal Stores catalogues in the 70s and 80s. I discovered that the importer and distributor B.H. Ries Ltd was acquired by GUS, I think in the very early 1970s, and became the GUS Watch and Clock Division.

There was a post last month that I replied to about a ladies Imado watch. Anything you remember about Stelux would be interesting. (I also have a Stelux "Bedford" watch bracelet.)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/160461-dating-watches/&do=embed&comment=1711279&embedComment=1711279&embedDo=findComment


----------

